

100 Million Americans Watch Online Video Per Day - benjlang
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/09/100-million-american-watch-video

======
nextparadigms
Now imagine SOPA existed 5 years ago, considering Viacom already tried to kill
Youtube through a lawsuit. We would be living in an alternative reality right
now, without Youtube and probably without any similar website. I suppose
BitTorrent's streaming app would've been out a few years earlier.

------
mikehuffman
Pretty much thanks to google by the looks of it. I wonder why google hasn't
yet used it's heft to cut a deal (a la itunes) with movie makers for
distribution. Google already knows our surfing habits, so they could deliver
the same ads we get now at the movie theaters, excepts individually targeted.
I'm guessing that the ad revenue alone would replace cinema revenues and allow
for the "free" movies everyone wants these days.

------
aidenn0
This makes me realize how out-of-touch I am. I've never even heard of the 2nd
most popular video streaming site (Vevo).

------
sek
I still don't understand why TV makes so much money and Youtube so little.

